# Milbank 400A additional tap



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I've done it, can't see a good reason not to as long as bending radius is maintained and there's plenty of thread left for the nut to bite onto.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> I've done it, can't see a good reason not to as long as bending radius is maintained and there's plenty of thread left for the nut to bite onto.


Exactly!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I dont see any issue with using three hole lugs or four hole lugs at all.

I done that once a while like that. as long you have room in the meter socket ya should be fine.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

https://lugsdirect.com/triple-wire-lugs.htm#kcmil-250-3S250TP


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

splatz said:


> https://lugsdirect.com/triple-wire-lugs.htm#kcmil-250-3S250TP


Only hitch is that the can bolts are 3/8 and that comes in half. Wonder if that would be too much slop?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

matt1124 said:


> Only hitch is that the can bolts are 3/8 and that comes in half. Wonder if that would be too much slop?


Well, with a decent washer I think it would be pretty secure, but maybe the ring terminals are a better idea if you can get it all to lay down in there.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Honestly you may want to look at those lugs closely as they may be rated for 2 conductors.


----------

